# gar fishin question w bow



## doksgk (Nov 6, 2009)

i live on the col river see lots a gar rollin is there a tech to shoot them w bow it seem they r only on surface for few sec not in same location any help would b appreciated


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The most successful technique at the moment is to find that rolling gar you want and camp out on him. That is to say, anchor up or tie up in that vicinity and be real quite. Pray and hope that he'll rise close enough to you the next time for a shot. Be real quick and shoot where he is going, not where you just seen him. It's not unusual to camp out for several hours. If he quits rising in that area, you've probably spooked him and it's time to move on.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

doksgk said:


> i live on the col river see lots a gar rollin is there a tech to shoot them w bow it seem they r only on surface for few sec not in same location any help would b appreciated


What language is this?

Does the river ever flood?

If so hit up the flooded parts away from main channel, they will move in there to feed.

The Texas Two Guns is also right. If you see a big one he will stay int he area if you don't run him off. Hang out and be ready. Practice snap shooting. Draw as you raise the bow and release as soon as possible. The faster you get the better. When he rolls release in front and below him. Good luck! You will miss more than you hit! In the summer months they stay up longer getting more oxygen.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

That river doesn't flood anywhere like the Trinity so that is kind of out. Rollers are a pain in the butt to shoot, which is why I only go at night. We do luck out with the big gar at night but not much. We shoot tons of shortnose and some longnose too.
To shoot rollers you just guess where they are going and shoot as fast as you can. You might shoot 100 times and hit 5-10 but always depends on how far they are and how fast they are rolling and how clear the water is. If it is clearer then you can see them coming up and get off a shot faster.


----------



## Spider Wire (Nov 16, 2009)

is gar meet any good to eat i would love to take it up for a sport, bow fishing that is but would hate to kill something and not eat the kill it would be a waste of a good meal.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very good read down in this bow fishing section we talk about eating it.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

If you have eaten fish sticks, you more than likely have eaten gar meat! Had a fish company take all our fish at one of the tournaments this year.


----------

